# Site Will Be Down



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello my lovely Knitters!

I just wanted to communicate that the techs are working on updates for the site and so there may be times that the site is down. Never fear, we shall be back online soon if that occurs. This will all happen today.

Thank you all for your support 

~Admin


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Of course


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Admin said:


> Hello my lovely Knitters!
> 
> I just wanted to communicate that the techs are working on updates for the site and so there may be times that the site is down. Never fear, we shall be back online soon if that occurs.
> 
> ...


Can you fix it so we can save things to Pinterest? Thx


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you! Excited to see the changes!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Ol’ Ostrich. What dates will this happen?


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Does that mean new people can register now?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thnx for giving us a nice heads up. :sm02:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You for letting us know...


----------



## fwalls (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know. Our internet service can be sporadic so is nice to know what is up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Admin said:


> Hello my lovely Knitters!
> 
> I just wanted to communicate that the techs are working on updates for the site and so there may be times that the site is down. Never fear, we shall be back online soon if that occurs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know so we don't panic!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you for letting us know, Admin. I hope that your update project goes smoothly. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

leoanne said:


> Can you fix it so we can save things to Pinterest? Thx


I'm not sure what that means but we will just be down for a couple of minutes. The updates are just backend things this will not change anything on the site. I only mention it because you may be surprised to come to the site and see a blank page but we will be back.

Thank you 

~Admin


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Thanks so much for the heads up!!!


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you Admin! I appreciate all you do to keep this wonderful site up and running.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all you do, if it’s just for a few minutes we won’t have withdrawals


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

plumhurricane said:


> Thanks for all you do, if it's just for a few minutes we won't have withdrawals


Yes I second that, keep safe admin .


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I just ran into that - went away for a few hours - came back & here I am on!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

nitnana said:


> I just ran into that - went away for a few hours - came back & here I am on!


Nothing seems to have changed so far.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

It was just a quick update, it's been completed.

Thank you all for your patience and a very big thank you for your kind words 

~Admin


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Admin said:


> It was just a quick update, it's been completed.
> 
> Thank you all for your patience and a very big thank you for your kind words
> 
> ~Admin


Ah a facelift with a new avatar. I will have to come up with a new nickname for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Many thanks for this notice and the hard work that goes on in the background.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for all you do!!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advance notice!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ah a facelift with a new avatar. I will have to come up with a new nickname for you.


I decided to add a warmer avatar to my profile, thanks for noticing 

Thank you all once again!

~Admin


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Good to know, thank you!


----------

